# Cold hedgehog? Not as active as usual? Read this!



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

There's been a number of posts about hibernation attempts recently, some ending badly, some ending better. I think a reminder post is needed for both new and old owners on the signs of hibernation and how to handle a hibernation attempt. This is the hibernation sticky written by Nancy. If you don't know what hibernation is, don't know that hedgehogs need certain temperatures, heating equipment, and a light schedule, or if your hedgehog is cold, cool, wobbly, or less active, please read ALL of the following post (and if you don't know all of that...read it anyway! A refresher is always good ). If you need more information on heating options, check out this great post by LizardGirl: viewtopic.php?f=8&t=4579



> Hibernation
> 
> Postby Nancy on Mon Aug 25, 2008 4:19 pm
> Hedgehogs require a temperature above 73*F / 23C. For some hedgies this is STILL too cold. There have been hedgies that have been known to attempt hibernation at anything lower than 78F. Get to know your hedgehog and what temperature range is comfortable for it.
> ...


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks Lilysmommy. It's always good for a refresher. Better safe than sorry.


----------

